# anyone using CREON ?



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a gsd coming over here (Japan) from the states to work with. It's an EPI dog and owner has just converted to creon instead of enzyme powder. since we will be doing a lot of work "on the road", i'm wondering if any of you have done hard work with dogs using the creon caps when not giving before a main meal. the dog seems to handle treats ok, and stools are nice and hard right now.....owner is very dillegent, but dog has not been "out" that much in a working environment, so coming here will be a new environment in many ways. i haven't found a source here for creon; so far only appears to be avail thru a canadian manufacturer

any info/comments helpful. TIA


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Rick. The only information I was able to track down is that this product is not as concentrated as the product we can get here in the US (Viokase or pancreazyme), so it may not be as effective. If you have the ability to stick with these products, I think you will be better in the long run. Good luck. PS I think it is going to be difficult to really work an EPI dog, as even with the supplement they tend to be difficult to keep weight. Good luck. 
Gina


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

My first K9 partner had EPI and I used Pancreazyme with great success . It was just tricky getting the feeding and enzyme balance right . Too much food and the enzyme didn't do the job well enough . Not enough food and the dog lost weight big time . 

Through trial and error I found the right schedule for my dog . For him it was 3-4 cups 3x a day of a 50/50 mix Nutro Max and a perscription Science Diet (LP maybe) . I got the food wet added the enzyme and let sit for 20 minutes before feeding . Another handler in our unit had the same issue years later . Initially he had alot of problems keeping weight on him . I gave him my schedule and with some minor changes it worked great for him . His dog was actually getting fat . 

If you can get the feeding down right the dog can live a pretty normal life . Mine worked great for years . This is him at about 9:50 til 10:35 in the middle of his EPI . Ignore the dumpy partner . I was in pretty bad shape back then .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-dq5i-mY6c


I haven't been on this site for years but here's a link to an EPI discussion group . They used to have good advice from many people with experiance dealing with it .

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/k9-EPIGLOBAL/


----------

